# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New Porsche 991 GT3 New Car Prep



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

A brand new Porsche 991 GT3 with the clubsport package was booked in for a new car prep. The owner didn't want any dressing on the tyres, or the interior touched. Merely getting some really mad gloss on the paintwork, with the awesome 20" centrelock wheels, calipers, exhausts, trim and glass sealed. This didn't even make the dealership thankfully - straight from Germany to the owner.

Paintwork - Chemical Guys EZ Creme applied, with a layer of Auto Finesse Illusion and an old school classic which is great for a glossy spritz on top - Clearkote Quikshine.

Wheels, exhaust tips & calipers - 3 layers of Sonax Alloy sealant in the barrels, centrelocks, tyre valves and over calipers and exhaust tips.

Glass - Carpro Flyby30.

Plastic trim - Sonax NPT.

Onto the pictures!










That new car smell! Alcantara everywhere you looked!







I'm a sucker for a cage in a road car!




Centrelocks... <3


Sitting pretty.









Matt black Porsche badges.

























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Superb job sir and what a weapon to be working on !

G


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow and wow


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous:argie:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Bang tidy.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely :argie:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Excellent finish, how did you find the removal and re-fitting of the centrelock wheels? 

We're doing one at the moment and they're seriously torqued up. 

Alex


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*superb!!!*.sj.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning. Wheels are awesome.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That is one sexy fu*cking car


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Parental control required for this post. Absolutely stunning car, u have really done it justice with your work


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


>


This... :argie:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Excellent finish, how did you find the removal and re-fitting of the centrelock wheels?
> 
> We're doing one at the moment and they're seriously torqued up.
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex, the owner has his own torque wrench and breaker bar so he takes care of that.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning work


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Never let it be said that the right detailer doesn't make a difference to a car .That car looks amazing to the point of if it were mine I'd be scared to leave it anywhere other than line of sight


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I've just ordered some Sonax NPT & Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Sealant - can't fault the looks but how do you find them in use and performance ?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

dream car <3


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Billio said:


> I've just ordered some Sonax NPT & Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Sealant - can't fault the looks but how do you find them in use and performance ?


Works a treat against the elements, although can be a little grabby when buffing off. I tend to use a knats c8ck of QD in there to slick things up a bit with the NPT and their BSD. The alloy sealant is a breeze to use.

The GT3 received three coats of the alloy sealant as he's using it throughout the winter. :driver:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning car! 

I really need to start playing the lottery!


----------



## br- (Feb 19, 2008)

My god that is immense!!!


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I want one! :argie:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

PaulBen said:


> I want one! :argie:


Same! Ridiculous bit of kit :argie::car:


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Quite nice

Actually, what they said



br- said:


> My god that is immense!!!





PaulBen said:


> I want one! :argie:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Amazing car and the work done on this stunning - makes the gt3 even more special


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


>


:lol: :lol:

I'd go as far as this too!! think it's on the money! :thumb:


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Stonking Car.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Top work


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

You did such a fine automobile justice!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow that's nice, really great looking car


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks awesome! I would love to detail something like this.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Is a beast eh? Awesome machine.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Walkaround video of the 991 GT3.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=835632836458410


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

stunning, great work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That is one bad boy..


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice motor top job looks superb


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers, found some more videos of my other work on my Facebook page, so will post those up on the threads here aswell.


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

LOVELY LOOKING They should bring a new Bad Boys film out with one of these in it


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

barkerp said:


> LOVELY LOOKING They should bring a new Bad Boys film out with one of these in it


Cheers! I think a new film is in the works so wouldn't be surprised if there's a few nice motors in it!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

waxtrucker said:


> Very nice motor top job looks superb


Thanks alot! Would like to do another!! :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

waxtrucker said:


> Very nice motor top job looks superb


ta trucker!


----------



## ricky_patel (Feb 6, 2015)

one of my favorite porsches. looks amazing! must be fun cleaning the rear window
from the inside of one of these


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ricky_patel said:


> one of my favorite porsches. looks amazing! must be fun cleaning the rear window
> from the inside of one of these


HAHA

Need one of these! Funtime Gifts Robot Hand: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

love it! great work on an awesome ride!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely car and results...would have loved to see some outside shots too though.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice job, good work :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

martin_46 said:


> Lovely car and results...would have loved to see some outside shots too though.


The owner wouldn't let this outside after the detail Martin. This was staying in the warm as it was having different tyres fitted.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

this must be the 7-8th time I've read this detail . It looks perfect and the more I look the more stunning it becomes . 
Darren


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Zippo!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Offset Detailing said:


> Cheers Zippo!


credit where its due :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Luuuuurvley! Some quality reflections too!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Luuuuurvley! Some quality reflections too!


Cheers man!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually drooling!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> I'm actually drooling!


haha mind the paint


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

zippo said:


> credit where its due :thumb::thumb:
> Daz


Cheers many thanks!


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Very very nice! The owner must be ecstatic with that car and new finish


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

It is a beaut! Cheers.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

shabba said:


> love it! great work on an awesome ride!


Many thanks Shabba!!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Immaculate, great work on an amazing looking car!


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Is it legal to sell a Weapon like that! looks Deadly.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Mean as F* eh?!


----------

